# 16x7 16x8 +45 RS's for mk3 jetta



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

And the question of all questions that I never even considered....will these wheels clear my TT brake kit? 

Just purchased these....not even sure what RS# they are 

These are 5x114.3 RS's.- Paid $200 for fill and redrill 

What would be a good spacer size for the front and the rear. 

what would be ideal tire sizes. 

also now that the wheel has a vw bolt pattern, does the hub bore change as well? 
do the spacers need to be from the previous hub bore to vw?

thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

For 7 and 8s I would think 20-30mm spacers and yes get the cb of the wheels to 57.1, but what not get wider lips and then maybe not need spacers or at least that big.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> For 7 and 8s I would think 20-30mm spacers and yes get the cb of the wheels to 57.1, but what not get wider lips and then maybe not need spacers or at least that big.


Lips will be stock sizes and I just emailed the seller about the RS#'s so I can get the center bore. 

What's the situation with spacers? I see website advertise that most spacers won't work on the rear. Why is that? Which ones do indeed fit the rear?

Also see some sites advertising that spacers are for factory wheels only


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

updated


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

can anyone offer some help?


----------

